# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Φωλιά από αηδόνι???

## Γιούρκας

Βρήκα αυτή τη φωλιά πάνω από ένα ρέμα φτιαγμένη σε ιτιά.Στα μέρη μου λένε οτι την φτιάχνει αηδόνι.Εχω βρει και κάποιες αναφορές για παρόμοιες φωλιές και ότι είναι φτιαγμένες απο αηδόνι.Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## xarhs

και εγω αηδονι πιστευω.  θελω να ρωτησω ομως ενα φιλο να το σιγουρεψω. μ ειχε πει τοτε ο φιλος μου οτι ειναι ενα αλλο πτηνο σιγουρα

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

"Υφαντής" ?

Το κοινο αηδονι και η φωλια του
http://www.arkive.org/common-nightin...ge-G92808.html
http://ibc.lynxeds.com/video/common-...ee-chicks-nest

----------


## xarhs

αρα γιωργο δεν ειναι αηδονι?

ενας φιλος καπως μου το χε επι αυτο το πτηνο που φτιαχνει τετοια φωλια

----------


## Kostakos

ρε παιδιά κάτι άσχετο με τη φωλιά αλλά σχετικό με το αηδόνι... νομίζω
¨ενα πτηνό που τρα;γουδάει ακόμα και τη νύχτα πολύ αργά και 1-2 μι αφορά το έχια ακούσει και 4:30 το πρωί είναι αηδόνι?

----------


## xarhs

κελαηδαει μεχρι αργα την νυχτα κωστη.........

----------


## αντρικος

παιδια μηπως ειναι φωλια απο baya σαν αυτα ?[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG] τελιαααααααα εεε?  :Happy: )

----------


## Gardelius

*Μοναδική < Αρχιτεκτονική > !!!!!! οτι και να ειναι τελικα,......* :winky:

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> παιδια μηπως ειναι φωλια απο baya σαν αυτα ?...  τελιαααααααα εεε? )


Baya ... ενα ειδος "Υφαντη" ... weaver baya 
(weaver=υφαντης)

Υπαρχουν παμπολλα ειδη weavers και οι φωλιες τους ειναι πραγματικα αξιοθεατα ... τοσο σαν τεχνικη, αλλα και σαν μεγεθος.

Anatomy of a weaver nest: http://www.besgroup.org/2007/02/25/a...t-baya-weaver/

και αν καποιος θελει και τα αρχιτεκτονικα τους σχεδια, θα τα βρει εδω:
ufdcimages.uflib.ufl.edu/UF/E0/00/10/63/00001/quader_s.pdf

εικονες απο φωλιες: εδω

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν πιστεύω να είναι από αηδόνι, γιατί τα αηδόνια κρύβουν πολύ καλά τις φωλιές τους... δεν τις κάνουν τόσο φανερές στο " κοινό " !
Εδώ σπάνια τα βλέπεις , μόνο να τραγουδάνε τα ακούς, πόσο μάλλον να δεις την φωλιά τους!!! Κι εγώ έξω από ένα μπαρ στα Ιωάννινα ( στην τριήμερη ) άκουγα ένα πολύ κοντά, γύρω στις 00:00 με 02:00! Έχει φωνή καμπάνα πάντως!



Κάπου την έχω δει αυτή την φωλιά στο internet .... δεν ξέρω θα ψάξω!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Όπως λέει ο Γιώργος, μάλλον είναι Υφαντής , μία φωλιά που είναι πιο κοντά σε αυτή την φωτογραφία που μας έδειξες!!!  :Happy: 



Αλλά συνήθως αυτά τα πουλιά κάνουν μαζί τις φωλιές τους, ή κοντά.. δες αν έχει άλλες φωλιές!  :Happy:

----------


## sarpijk

Αυτος ο κιτρινος υφαντης δε νομιζω να ζει στην Καστορια και στην Ελλαδα γενικα. Ειναι ειδος που ζει στην Αφρικη. Σε βιβλιο που εχω με ολα τα αγρια πουλια της Ελλαδας ειδα οτι τετοια φωλια κανει η σακουλοπαπαδιτσα (remiz pendulinus). 
http://www.katakali.net/drupal/?q=odika/yfantra

----------


## xarhs

λοιπον στεφανε...... εισαι μαγκας.........!!!!!!

 ο φιλος μου αυτο το πουλι μου ειχε πει.......... θυμομουν οτι ειναι ενα ειδος παπαδιτσας αλλα δεν ημουν σιγουρος. 

ο ''υφαντης'' δεν κατασκευαζει την φωλια του στην ελλαδα απο οσο ξερω

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Ναι δεν ειναι "Yφαντης" (weaver) ... .ειναι "Υφαντρα"!!!! :-)


ΕΟΕ - στον Κατάλογο των Πουλιών της Ελλάδας 
http://www.ornithologiki.gr/page_lis...&sf=yes&ss=yes


Remizidae
393	Υφάντρα 	Remiz pendulinus 	 A 

http://files.ornithologiki.gr/images...s_Vravrona.jpg

----------


## Γιούρκας

Μάλλον είναι υφάντρα(κατά 80% έτσι πιστεύω τώρα που το είδα) έχω δει αρκετά τέτοια πουλιά.Δεν μπορούσα να το παρατηρήσω γιατί έβρεχε εκείνη την ημέρα. Πάντως είναι έργο τέχνης φοβερή κατασκευή στηριγμένη σε ένα κλαδάκι

----------


## Γιούρκας

> ρε παιδιά κάτι άσχετο με τη φωλιά αλλά σχετικό με το αηδόνι... νομίζω
> ¨ενα πτηνό που τρα;γουδάει ακόμα και τη νύχτα πολύ αργά και 1-2 μι αφορά το έχια ακούσει και 4:30 το πρωί είναι αηδόνι?


 Υπάρχουν και άλλα πουλιά που κελαηδούν την νύχτα.Δες στο youtube βίντεο και άκουσε για να είσαι σίγουρος

----------


## jk21



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## xarhs

παιδια τελικα βγαλαμε ακρη...!!!!

και εμενα αυτο το πουλακι μου ειχαν πει................

----------


## Γιούρκας

*Υφάντρα*

Υφάντρα Remiz Pendulinus
Μια καταπληκτική καλλιτέχνης όσον αφορά την τεχνική για την κατασκευή της φωλιάς της είναι ένα στρουθιόμορφο πουλάκι που ονομάζεται Υφάντρα.
Αν και η Ευρωπαϊκή της ονομασία είναι Renduline tit, παρόλα αυτά δεν ανήκει στις Παπαδίτσες. Αν και έχουν πολλά κοινά χαρακτηριστικά, διαφέρουν ως προς τις συνήθειες αναπαραγωγής και έτσι κατατάσσονται σε ξεχωριστή οικογένεια.
*Οικογένεια: Ρεμιζίδες (Remizidae)

*Η Υφάντρα είναι γνωστή και με το όνομα Σακουλοπαπαδίτσα.
Είναι ένα μικρόσωμο πουλάκι που το μέγεθός του κυμαίνεται από 10-11,5 εκατοστά.
Ζει και αναπαράγεται στην χώρα μας αλλά και σε όλη την Ευρώπη, όπου και μεταναστεύει από τα Βόρεια προς τις νότιες χώρες την εποχή του ζευγαρώματος.
Πρόκειται για ένα ελκυστικό πουλάκι με μυτερό, λεπτό ράμφος με το οποίο σπάζει τους σπόρους και πιάνει τα έντομα, πολύ δυνατά μαυριδερά πόδια από τα οποία κρέμεται και εκτελεί ακροβατικές κινήσεις κρεμασμένο ανάποδα όπως όλες οι Παπαδίτσες.

Το ενήλικο αρσενικό έχει φαρδιά σκουρόχρωμη μάσκα στα μάτια, ανοιχτόχρωμη κορώνα και σβέρκο, ενώ η πλάτη έχει βαθύ καστανοκόκκινο χρώμα. Στο στήθος διαγράφονται έντονες καστανοκόκκινες κηλίδες ενώ η κοιλιά έχει μπεζ χρωματισμό. Το ενήλικο θηλυκό έχει μικρότερη μάσκα στα μάτια, καφετί μανδύα και πλάτη, ενώ δεν ξεχωρίζουν κηλίδες στο στήθος. Στο νεαρό του είδους δεν φαίνεται σκούρα μάσκα, έχει πιο μουντά χρώματα, η πλάτη είναι σε καφετιές ανοιχτόχρωμες αποχρώσεις, η κορώνα του είναι μπεζ γκρι και η κοιλιά υποκίτρινη.

Οι όχθες των ποταμιών και των λιμνών καθώς και όπου υπάρχει υγροτοπική βλάστηση με καλαμιώνες, βούρλα, έλη κτλ αποτελούν τον φυσικό της βιότοπο. Επίσης ζουν και αναπαράγονται σε ανοικτές θαμνώδεις εκτάσεις στην ύπαιθρο.

Οι υφάντρες ζουν σε μικρές αγέλες και θεωρούνται πολυγαμικά πουλιά. Για την κατασκευή της περίτεχνης αλλά και εντυπωσιακής φωλιάς της χρειάζεται κατάλληλα φυλλοβόλα δέντρα με λεπτά, ευλύγιστα, κρεμαστά κλαδιά όπως ιτιές, λεύκες και σκλήθρα. Η φωλιά που κατασκευάζεται με ιδιαίτερη τέχνη είναι συνήθως κρεμαστή πάνω από το νερό σαν εκκρεμές, ή σε σημείο απροσπέλαστο, προκειμένου να προστατευτεί από τους φυσικούς εχθρούς της. Το ίδιο πουλί μπορεί να αρχίσει να κατασκευάζει περισσότερες από μια φωλιές, στην άκρη ενός κλαδιού. Η ιδιόμορφη φωλίτσα μοιάζει με χνουδωτή κρεμαστή σακούλα που έχει μια σήραγγα εισόδου στο επάνω μέρος. Στην κατασκευή της φωλιάς βοηθάει και το θηλυκό. Αρχικά χρησιμοποιεί λεπτά κλαδάκια και χόρτα και στην συνέχεια επενδύει ολόκληρη την φωλιά με χνούδι που συλλέγει από τα βούρλα, τις λεύκες και διάφορα είδη αγκαθιών. Η θηλυκιά γεννάει, συνήθως μόνο μία φορά κατά τους μήνες Απρίλιο ή Μάιο, στο εσωτερικό της 6-8 αυγά τα οποία και επωάζει μέχρι και 14 ημέρες. Σε κάποια είδη, ανάλογα με την χώρα που ζουν, τα αυγά είναι λευκά με κόκκινες κηλίδες, ενώ σε κάποια άλλα είναι γαλαζοπράσινα με καφετιά στίγματα. Την φροντίδα των νεοσσών επωμίζονται και οι δύο γονείς. Οι νεοσσοί ανεξαρτητοποιούνται μετά την παρέλευση 18 ημερών περίπου.
Την διατροφή της αποτελούν κυρίως έντομα, όπως αράχνες και άλλα ζωύφια ή παράσιτα, τα οποία συλλέγει κρεμάμενη ανάποδα, με τα μικρά αλλά δυνατά της πόδια, με ακροβατικές κινήσεις από τα κλαδιά των δέντρων όπως οι γαλαζοπαπαδίτσες. Συχνά προτιμάει και σπόρους ή ακόμα και μπουμπούκια από οπωρώνες.
Το κελάηδημά της είναι συνήθως σε απαλούς τόνους και συχνά θυμίζει κάποια από τα καλέσματα του φλώρου και του κοκκινολαίμη.

πηγή;http://www.katakali.net/drupal/?q=odika/yfantra

----------


## thanos.

γκιώνης

----------


## jk21

Θανο ο γκιωνης απο οτι ξερω φωλιαζει σε τρυπες στους κορμους δεντρων

----------


## thanos.

οκ δεν ειμαι 100/100 σίγουρος.

----------


## Μπία

Τώρα ανακάλυψα αυτό το θέμα και επειδή γνωρίζω πολύ καλά για τα αηδόνια θα σας πω τις εμπειρίες μου.
Στο εξοχικό που έχουμε στην Χαλκιδική πριν μερικά χρόνια υπήρχαν άφθονα αηδόνια,το είδος κουφαηδόνι.Έχουν κανελί χρώμα .σπαθάτο κορμάκι και ουρίτσα που συνεχώς ανεβοκατεβαίνει σαν σουσουράδα(αν το λέω και σωστά).Κάνανε φωλιές ανοιχτού τύπου  με κλαδάκια είτε ψηλά στις φυλλωσιές των αναρριχόμενων αλλά μπορούσες να τις δεις ,είτε χαμηλά σε φυλλωσιές.Μία χρονιά έκαναν φωλιά στην πέργκολα στο κιόσκι.Το θυληκό βγάζει ένα ήχο σαν να κοπανάς ένα τενεκέ όταν δει άνθρωπο κοντά στη φωλιά του.Τα αρσενικά τραγουδούν ακόμη και ολόκληρη τη νύχτα με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορείς να κλείσεις μάτι.Μερικές φορές φώναζα να σταματήσουν χιχιχι .Για 1-2 νύχτες καλά είναι αλλά για 3 μήνες αφόρητο.Τα θηλυκά είναι ήμερα έρχονται κοντά σου όπως οι κοκκινολαίμηδες.Όταν κλωσσάνε μπορείς και τα τα χαιδέψεις.Ο γιός μου όταν ήταν 3 ετών μου ζητούσε συνέχεια ψωμί μέχρι που ανακάλυψα πως πήγαινε και τάιζε το αηδόνι.Έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό.Έβαζε ψίχουλα στην παλάμη και κείνο τα έτρωγε!!
Κάποτε σε μία φωλιά είδαμε νεοσσούς ,5 τον αριθμό και τραβήξαμε βίντεο .Άνοιγαν τα τεράστια στόματα και τσιροκοπούσαν.
Με την πάροδο όμως του χρόνου κουβαλήθηκαν γαιδουροκεφαλάδες και τα έφαγαν και τα κυνήγησαν.(κάποια στιγμή που θα έχω χρόνο ,κι αν θέλετε μπορώ να σας πω τις εμπειρίες μου γι'αυτούς)Ο κ.Ασλανίδης που έκανε την εκπομπή Αληθινά Σενάρια στην ΕΤ3 προσπάθησε να τα βιντεοσκοπήσει αλλά παμπόνηρα κρύφτηκαν.Αφού λοιπόν έφυγαν τα αηδόνια κουβαλήθηκαν οι κάργες και οι δεκαοχτούρες και φέτος μετά από 40 χρόνια δεν έμεινε κανένα.

----------


## jk21

υπεροχη εμπειρια ! το βιντεο υπαρχει; αν το εχεις και δεν μπορεις να το ανεβασεις (δυσκολευεσαι με τα τεχνικα ) σου δινω αν ειναι το email μου να το στειλεις σαν συννημενο να το ανεβασω εγω

----------


## Μπία

Το βίντεο Δημήτρη καταγράφηκε με κάμερα που είχε ενσωματωμένη κασέτα.Να φανταστείς εδώ και 20 χρόνια δεν την έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει και ούτε και ξέρουμε πως να δούμε πια τα βίντεο.Μόνο εκεί στο πλαινό παραθυράκι μπορούμε να τα δούμε και τάχουμε παρατήσει όλα.Θα προσπαθήσω να να πείσω το γιο μου μήπως και με βοηθήσει να κάνουμε κάτι.
Ήταν τόσο πολλά τ'αηδόνια τότε που μιά μέρα μπήκε ένα στο αυτοκίνητο του πεθερού μου.Τότε εκείνος ήθελε να το πάρει μαζί του να το δώσει σε ένα συγγενή .΄Θύμωσα τόσο πολύ και του είπα πως αν δεν ελευθερώσει το πουλάκι να μην ξαναπατήσει σπίτι μας.Είδε πως ήμουν αποφασισμένη και το άφησε να φύγει.

----------

